# Voyage to the FLYING SUB update!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here are 2 quick pics of the Lunar Models 1/32 scale FLYING SUB I'm finishing up on for Wonderfest.

This is one of the 'older' Lunar kits so I had to re-build the hatch recessed area and scratch build the top and lower hatches....the top hatch is hinged. There are no fiber optics for the panels in place at this time...I hope to get to that on Tuesday. 

I messed up on the photo....the amber floor lamps look very white. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Looking sharp again! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks!* I just enhanced the interior pic. I did more work last night and today than I have in several weeks. Funny how that works huh....and there aint nuttin like a Contest deadline to get your butt going! Really I'm trying to get finished cuz Scott Alaxander's 1/12 EVA pod should be at my door step any day now and that one is a DOOZIE!

TO make things worse! Steve 'Qtan' got me a GRAIL kit for my B-day last week that really rocks!!

The pic says it all!

OH the humanity!

*Thanks Steve!* :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH man, now that Martian really Rocks.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Fluke, I know what you mean about hittin' the model and cement hard when a deadline approaches. Doesn't it seem that at times like this, you get MORE ideas for detailing it ? a lot more.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks like a winner in the works!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks Gents!  *

Yup! I hear ya. I have 6 weeks and several days to finish....It's mostly final assembly and painting....90% of the detail parts and pre-assemblies and Lighting is finished it's just a matter of putting it all togther using lots of magic sculpt, fine putty and some piant, Shouldn't be a problem.

The Martian is a pic from the Screamin 'Terror from the Sky' box art...the Saucer is 16" in diamature..can't wait to do that one! .....Geez! with the kits on my shelf and the stuff coming from Moebius and Monarch....I'm gonna have to quit my job and make my Wife work full time...or the kids.....hmmmmmm :devil: 

Can ya sell body parts on eebay?

Hope all had a nice easter!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Geez Fluke, FS-1 in YOUR case stands for "Fantastic Sample" Great job!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice job Troy. Congrats on your contest win too. Belated HB! Man, I need to be nicer to Steve!!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

NICE...look forward to seeing this at WF!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks again guys!

Hey Fink your Wonderfest bound too huh? COOL! 

I'll have my custom FLUKE badge from Wonderfest 05...I hear Chris Doll is buying everyone drinks at the bar... What a guy!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, NOW you making it tempting!!! I've never personally seen CD's wallet, but I've heard he really does have one!!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

fluke said:


> Thanks again guys!
> 
> Hey Fink your Wonderfest bound too huh? COOL!
> 
> I'll have my custom FLUKE badge from Wonderfest 05...I hear Chris Doll is buying everyone drinks at the bar... What a guy!


Yup...this is the first one for me and I am going to try and get a duck Fink t-shirt made before I take off outta here. I take it the BB Badges are self made these days? FREE DRINKS! I'M THERE! Weather he has a wallet or not!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Oh man ....Chris is going to KILL me!

Duck.....Wonderfest issues out badges when you register....a few folks have custom badges to go with them.

Seeya there!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ahhh...thanks for the badge info. Saves me making a shirt. Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

ooooooooooo.

How do you feel about the back door opening into the front of an atomic engine intake? heh.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

We don't open that door dude!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

VERRRY KEWL Troy!


High Regards.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks!*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Two New Pics!*

*NEW PICS!* Here is the custom made / unpainted STAND with the FS-1 mounted. Two machine screws hold it in place.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HEY, now that's a cool stand ! What's it made of,and the procedure ?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Dude!

MATERIAL: Sheet styrene. 

I needed something strong enough to hold this beast so I messed around with a few ideas and came up with the two side parts first.

I liked the idea lightning holes and drew up round ones at first then decided on the design you see now. I then used guids, drew up the lines, got out the dremel - made the 'rough' cuts .... got in closer by using the sanding disc and then hand sanded the lines smooth. I used regular model cement for a good STRONG bond.
I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

That stand looks great fluke, nice design.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I really like this too...very creative.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent design. It looks like it could be in a Irwin Allen show.

I also like the guard cats!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks guys!*  


Guard cats?...yeah right! LOL!


----------



## Cramped Hand (Apr 10, 2007)

It's always a plesure to see your work progess so unabashed. ;-)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

No. 1 post ! ? Welcome aboard Crampie. Extremely nice job on the Tumbler, very neat.
Dabbler


----------



## Cramped Hand (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, Dab! Fluke does do great works, and this looks like it'll top his Time machine! He keeps me wanting to Model more than I do. As far as the Tumbler, that's phase one.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks Crampy! *


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

So...is it done yet? Huh, huh, huh?  


Hey Crampie! I take it you forgot your old logon ID?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yeah dude....why start as a newbie? ...Folks this cat goes way back.

Maybe its the glue? :freak: 

*The bottom wing/sections are in place! *

It is sooooo cool when something youv'e been working on for months ...finally takes shape! Now I can start installing optics, led's, wires and all that jazz!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey Steve, missed you at Galaxy. I brought my Skipjack!!! Oh..., nice work Troy!





qtan said:


> So...is it done yet? Huh, huh, huh?
> 
> 
> Hey Crampie! I take it you forgot your old logon ID?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Rich!


----------



## Cramped Hand (Apr 10, 2007)

I need to get lighting like yours and the others going. I'm sure that'll get me hoppin'!
Yeah...I forgot. And The way things are right now the name fits. At least the limp has died down.  
Oh, And I AM buying a FM Y-Wing! :thumbsup:


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Only *one* Y-Wing, Bob? I know I'm going to want two or three. Heck, I'm sure even Troy will buy one (even though it's smaller than he usually likes to build).


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I think the Revell of Germany 11" Y-Wing sounds a bit better! Due soon.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Yeah it'll be a bit bigger, but the detail on the Finemolds with be so much better than that pre-painted snap kit from Revell.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Any news on this Flying Sub model?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for asking!

The bottom portion of the 'wings' if you will are in place and now its time for the wires, led's and what thingamagics.

Here are two pics.....The seats are temporarily in place. I used control yokes from 1/35 scale helicopters.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

it's looking good fluke I think the FS is one of the best looking Irwin Allen vehicles. It is a model i want in my collection someday.


----------



## Cramped Hand (Apr 10, 2007)

Would I be wrong that it apears that your technique in assembly is simular to that of your Spindrift?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Very nice.

How wide is that kit?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

What were the maximum seating arrangements? I seem to recall more than one episode where Crane and Nelson had back-seat drivers.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very Good! Thanks for posting more pictures.

The Flying Sub also appeared in the TV movie of Irwin Allens's CITY BEANEATH THE SEA. It was called an Aqua Foil.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*THANKS GUYS!!*  



Cramped Hand said:


> Would I be wrong that it apears that your technique in assembly is simular to that of your Spindrift?


Yup....same model company...same M.O. 'no real method supplied for doing pretty much ANYTHING!' ......So ....your dead on...except for the fact that I did not scratch build the whole interior ( Thanks to Joel Tavera's excellent interior master he produced for Lunar Models ) :thumbsup: 

*Club Tepes - *Its 14 1/2 inches wide and about 11" long.....A very nce size indeed. When I get around to the Proteus I will most likely use the Lunar kit to keep those three ships in the same scale. (as much as I like the Wilco kit)

*Steve* - I have not seen all of the episodes on dvd yet but that 'extra' seat seems move around the sub from here to there. Most models I have seen have that 3rd seat installed in the rear so I'm putting mine where the chief usually sits.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

In the episode ESCAPE FROM VENICE there are actually two rear seats.
I believe that that is the max as far as passengers are concerned unless
you count the bunk in the far bulkhead


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Ooops...my mistake...there are only three seats in this episode, but you are right about that third seat moving around.


----------

